# I am bored!!!



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Its 3am, and no one is posting messages!!!

I am also exremely bored!!!

I suggest we have some sort of interactive game section, and the person with the highest wekkly score gets a prize!!!

thx
Imstter


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

How about doing something else. Play a game. Go to bed. You're obviously on the internet, so there must be stuff out there.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

How about posting yourself messages in off-topic, where this and your "Wake up" thread in the main forum should have been! :-/ ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

1) find some porn
2) have a quick tug
3) sleep will come


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks for the help peeps 

As you can see its 8pm, and i have come to my senses, what made me write that post!!??

JampoTT you have any links??


----------

